# What will you be listening to this Christmas?



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what I'm listening to: 






Actually now that I'm home for Christmas, I'm going to warm up the tube amp for the LP record player!

I can't wait!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been listening to a bunch of Swedish/Finnish Christmas carols, sung by Swedish/Finnish boys choirs. My family listens to our CDs of it every Christmas, putting it on the Stereo.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I have this plan of listening to Bach's Christmas Oratorio each of the corresponding days it is supposed to be listened to. So on Christmas Day, I'll listen to the first one, on the 26th, the second and so on and so forth, until Epiphany.
Also, organ music.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm going to be listening to a lot of Chanticleer, the San Francisco based men's chamber chorale ensemble. I just attended their Christmas concert at St. Ignatius church in San Francisco last Saturday, and it was overwhelming. So I'm curling up with about 5 of their CD's this Christmas Eve and just going to enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Tom


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm a bit rebellious even in mid-middle age. I'll be listening to some hard rock and heavy metal. It will not be Christmas oriented because I am adamant that one cannot turn cheer on and off just because of a calendar date. I enjoy some Christmas music in July or thereabouts. And then it will likely be:






Now to me that's real joy and great fun.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't have any listening plans as of yet. I might even watch some opera instead.


----------

